# BasicKnife-seminar in Denmark



## knifeman.dk (Feb 11, 2002)

I am happy to announce that www.knifeman.dk is holding a BasicKnife seminar in Aalborg, Denmark.
No style, no knowledge of martial arts etc. needed. Just the will to learn!
The seminar will be based on the pyramidform with 4 platforms:
Mental attitude, technique and physics, stress, tactics.
The program is described on www.knifeman.dk
Sincerely Toby Hartelius - Knifeman.dk:asian:


----------



## Yari (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knifeman.dk _
> *
> Sincerely Toby Hartelius - Knifeman.dk:asian: *



Hi Toby

Nice to see U around.

/Yari ( Terje)


----------



## Zeke (Mar 7, 2002)

Hi Toby
So this is where you hang out 
I hope the seminar goes well 
Take care
Claus K. Pedersen


----------



## knifeman.dk (Mar 8, 2002)

Thanks Zeke!
See you around 

knifeman.dk:cheers: :samurai:


----------

